# Help With The Future Saturday Symphonies



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

As many of you know, over the last year I have been posting the "Saturday Symphony" (Really the Weekend Symphony because you can listen anytime before the next Symphony is posted) which I took over after Bix was unable to continue.

Each week I post the next Symphony from the Talk Classical 150 Most Recommended Symphonies list. The idea was to get people listening. To get people to maybe try a new work they hadn't heard or listen to a new recording of a work or dig out an old favorite you haven't heard in a while when the next Symphony is posted each week.

Now, we're not yet halfway through the Saturday Symphonies so we still have a LONG way to go, but I have started thinking about what would be next if it does continue on.

We have currently gone through 55 of our list of the 150 most recommended Symphonies.

WHEN we finish all 150, here is a list of what we will have heard...

Alfven – 4
Bantock – Hebridean Symphony
Barber – Symphony In One Movement
Bax – 1
Beach – Gaelic Symphony
Beethoven – 1-9
Berio – Sinfonia
Berlioz – Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, Harold en Italie
Berwald – 3
Bizet – Symphony in C
Borodin – 2
Brahms – 1-4
Brian – 1
Bruckner – 2-9
Copland – 3
Dvorak – 6-9
Elgar – 1, 2
Frank – Symphony In D
Glazunov – 4
Gliere – 3
Gorecki – 3
Haydn – 82, 88, 94, 100-104
Hindemith – Mathis der Maler
Honegger – 3
Hanson – 2
Hovhaness – 2
Ives – 3, 4
Janacek – Sinfonietta
Kraus – Symphony In C Minor
Liszt – Faust Symphony
Lutoslawski – 3
Mahler – 1-9
Martinu – 6
Mendelssohn – 3-5
Messiaen – Turangalila-Symphonie
Mozart – 25, 28, 29, 31, 35, 36, 38-41
Myaskovsky – 6
Nielsen – 3-5
Penderecki – 3
Popov – 1
Prokofiev – 1-3, 5-7
Rachmaninov – 2, 3
Raff – 5
Rautavaara – 8
Rimsky-Korsakov – 2
Roussel – 3
Saint-Saens – 3
Schmidt – 4
Schnittke – 1
Schoenberg – Chamber Symphony 1, Chamber Symphony 2
Schubert – 4-9 (Skipping 7 Of Course)
Schumann – 1, 3, 4
Scriabin – 4
Shostakovich – 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11
Simpson – 9
Stravinsky – Symphony In C, Symphony In 3 Movements, Symphony Of Psalms,
Sibelius – 1-7
Suk – Asrael Symphony
Szymanowski – 3
Taneyev – 4
Tchaikovsky – 3-6, Manfred
Vaughan Williams – 2, 4, 5, 7
Walton – 1
Webern – Symphony

So looking at this list and seeing what we WILL NOT have listened to I'd like perhaps a list of Symphonies you think should be recommended if we were to continue on. 

It would be nice if we could maybe scratch off a few of the big names, since we'll have exhausted Beethoven, Brahms & Sibelius.

For example: 

Mahler - we won't have heard Das Lied Von Der Erde or Symphony 10 (even if it's incomplete, but there are complete versions out there and the Adagio is beautiful on it's own)

Schumann - we won't have heard Symphony 2.

Prokofiev - we won't have heard Symphony 4.

Tchaikovsky, Mendelssohn & Nielsen - we won't have heard Symphonies 1 or 2.

Schubert - we won't have heard Symphonies 1-3.

Rachmaninov - we won't have heard Symphony 1.

Bruckner - we won't have heard Symphony 1 or the two Study Symphonies.

Many of the above are some of my absolute favorites.

So, if you'd like to maybe toss out some suggestions we'll see if maybe we can extend our list and add another 50 to bring us up to an even "200" Symphonies.

Feel free to throw out 10 or even 20 suggestions if you have more you'd like to hear/suggest to others.

And again thanks for everyone who participates in the Saturday Symphonies. 

Remember it's open to everyone and you can listen any time during the week before the next Symphony is posted. You're not limited to Saturday. You're always free to post your feelings or comments about the work or recording you chose to listen too, good or bad. Remember it's about listening and exploring and having fun.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bax 6 
Enescu 3
Moeran
Shostakovich 1,13,14,15


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Franz Liszt- Dante Symphony
Joachim Raff- 3,5,7
Hans Rott- E major Symphony
Franz Berwald- 3,4
Edvard Grieg- C minor Symphony


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Shostakovich 15
Mendelssohn 2
Schubert 3
Rimsky-Korsakov 1


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Berlioz - Romeo and Juliet
Haydn - Many
Mahler - 10 (which is a complete work in that the various versions all have the same structure, just a few differences in detail)
Schmidt - 4
Sessions - 2, 3


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2014)

I think it would be cool to sorta nominate symphonies as you go, if that is feasible.

I'll second Schmidt 4, Schumann 2, and a decent number of Haydns (Farewell, perhaps?)

I would say that Berio's Sinfonia is a must. Perhaps Pettersson 7 (seems to be his most popular?). Norgard 3? And if Das Lied is to be mentioned, might as well throw in Zemlinsky.

After that, I listen to a few composers of more obscure romantic symphonies (Rubinstein, the Swedes, etc), but as much as I enjoy them, I'm not sure they're truly worthy standouts.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

A few ideas (in addition to the great suggestions already made):

Berg's 3 Orchestral Pieces (as an unfinished symphony?)

Carter's Symphony of 3 Orchestras, Symphonia (Bubble Symphony)

Copland Dance Symphony, Organ Symphony

PM Davies Symphony 3

Dutilleux Symphony 2 "Le Double", Symphony 1

Eisler Chamber Symphony, Kleine Sinfonie

Gerhard Symphony 3 "Collages", Symphony 4 "New York"

KA Hartmann Symphony 3, Symphony 7

Henze Symphony 6, Symphony 10

Nørgård Symphony 5, Symphony 3

Penderecki Symphony 2 "Christmas", Symphony 8 "Lieder der Vergänglichkeit"

Prokofiev 4 (the later version)

Schnittke Symphony 3, Symphony 5/Concerto Grosso 4

Shostakovich Symphony 6, 12, 13, 14, 15

Weill Symphony 1, Symphony 2

Considering how many composers today are still writing symphonies, many of them having close to ten or even more, and how many worthy older ones have been skipped, it would not be unreasonable to have a list of 250 in all.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I wonder if this is the nascent stages of an extension of Top 150 Recommended Symphonies list. Great mentions thus far; did not realize those were left off. Shocking to me.

Like, *Ives* 2 (!!), *Prokofiev's *4th (original or final), a bunch of *Bax*, a heavy handful of *Haydn*, so many to list, fairly.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

After all this looong list, including the remaining and the suggested, I wish to all of us a long life, at least enough to listen all the remaining symphonies. It would be nice also to listen all other orchestral works which are not symphonies, lets we say symphonic poems, serenades, suites or so. This will keep all of us busy and entertained for a log time. Al least to me, it is always interesting to know about next week suggestion, even more knowing that most of the new suggestions are pieces that I have never heard about. Thanks again


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

The missing ones that jump out at me:

- Ives: Sym. No. 2; Holidays Symphony

- Haydn: Many, especially _Sturm und Drang_ symphonies (Nos. 44, 45, 49)

- Shostakovich: Syms. Nos. 1, 13, 14, 15

- K.A. Hartmann - Sym. No. 6

- Norgard: Sym. No. 3


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

VW 1
Borodin 3
Scriabin 3, Prometheus
Shosta 1
Bernstein 1-3
Adams Harmonielehre (if acceptable)


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Mendelssohn 1 
Tchaikovsky 1
Shostakovitch 15
Myaskovsky 8 
Haydn 44, 46


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Very pleased to see that the 'Saturday Symphony' is likely to continue beyond the top 150, and a big "yay!" to realdealblues for doing this.
My suggestions would be:

Shostakovich 1,13,15
Khachaturian 1,2,3
Rachmaninov 1 and Symphonic Dances
Gorecki 2 "Copernicus"
Vaughan Williams 6
Walton 2
Arnold 5
Bernstein 2 "The Age of Anxiety"
Dopper 7 "Zuidezee"
Maslanka 4
Kancheli 4 "To the Memory of Michelangelo"


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Anything by George Lloyd and Heitor Villa-Lobos, who each wrote 12 symphonies. By the time we've finished the 150 (probably around 2 years from now), there'll probably be a few more volumes of the Naxos V-L cycle released, which should make those symphonies easier for people to acquire.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Perhaps a few from Tom Services' "50 Greatest Symphonies". Many of his recommendations have already been covered (e.g. Brahms' 4th, Lutoslawski's 3rd, Mahler's 6th, Copland's 3rd). Here are three others:

John Adams - Harmonielehre (Service's remark: "It might not be called a symphony, but Adams's 1985 work is one of the late 20th century's most significant and sophisticated examples of the form.")

Elliott Carter - Symphonia (Service's remark: "Not only is Carter's Symphonia the largest orchestral work he ever composed - shortly before he turned 90 - but it's also one of the most significant symphonies of the late 20th century").

Shostakovich - 15 (Service's remark: "Shostakovich's final symphony asks profound and disquieting questions and offers only ambiguities in return.")

I would also second:
*JACE and Brotagonist's nomination of Norgard 3
*techniquest's and mikey's nomination of Bernstein 2
*realdeal's and Mahlerian's nomination of Mahler 10.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Alypius said:


> Perhaps a few from (Tom Services' "50 Greatest Symphonies". Many of his recommendations have already been covered (e.g. Brahms' 4th, Lutoslawski's 3rd, Mahler's 6th, Copland's 3rd). Here are
> 
> John Adams - Harmonielehre (Service's remark: "It might not be called a symphony, but Adams's 1985 work is one of the late 20th century's most significant and sophisticated examples of the form.")
> 
> ...


You beat me to it! I was just gonna suggest Tom Service's guide, so I clearly second this suggestion.

If I could offer my two cents, I would also second Realdeal's and Mahlerian's *nomination of Mahler 10*. I'd love to hear people's thoughts on that symphony as well as their preferred recordings.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Will just accept whatever comes, don´t have access to the Maslanka and Kancheli, though.

_EDIT_ turns out they are on you-tube.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

For now, here's my vote:

Bartók Concerto for Orchestra 
Bax Symphonies 3, 6, 7 (or 4) 
Berlioz Roméo et Juliette
Debussy La mer (trois esquisses symphoniques pour orchestre)
Dutilleux Symphony No. 2: "Le Double"
Mahler Symphony No. 10
Ravel Daphnis et chloé (symphonie chorégraphique)
VW Symphony No. 8
Sibelius Kullervo


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Nørgård 2
Shostakovich 2
Haydn's Sturm und Drang symphonies (which I am utterly surprised at their absence from the list)
Tchaikovsky 1

I also believe it would be _very_ worthwhile to listen to all three symphonies of Louise Farrenc.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll throw in another vote for Joachim Raff's Symphony No. 3 and a vote for Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 1. Also, how about Korngold's Symphony in F sharp major?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the all the suggestions! I'll be making some notes and if more suggestions come in I'll be adding those as well. Like I said, it's still a long ways away, but it at least gives me some ideas and suggestions other than what I would add if it were just myself picking ideas out of a hat. :lol:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Stravinsky's op. 1 Symphony! As one would expect, it is not too characteristic of Stravinsky's well known works, but still fun!
While Schmidt 4 is a favorite, I want to nominate Schmidt 2. A beautiful, lively work.
And how about Havergal Brian's other symphonies? 1 is a giant, but there are so many more we should explore
Britten's Simple Symphony and Spring Symphony?
Gliere's first 2 symphonies perhaps


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'll need to mull this over so I don't miss an obvious choice out but the absence of Mieczysław Weinberg is on gap which would be nice to remedy. I haven't heard all of his symphonies but symphonies including 5, 6, 10, 18 & 19 could be worth including.

Bliss' Colour Symphony could be a good addition.

Bruckner 1 and Schubert 1-3 are also notable by their present absence.

I have added more than I thought I would just now and I'll definitely add to this later. These Saturday Symphonies have been enjoyable and educational. It will be great to see these continue,


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I second the above post about Havergal Brian's other symphonies. 32 of 'em to explore!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

maestro267 said:


> I second the above post about Havergal Brian's other symphonies. 32 of 'em to explore!


Unfortunately they still haven't all been recorded yet so there is no way to currently listen to them all.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

We tend to get a little carried away on who and what's great, but I generally have faith in you realdealblues to make those executive decisions.

All of Mahler, Bruckner, Schumann should be heard in this format. Not so, with Haydn 104, or Mozart 41, or Myaskovsky 27.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

I would definitely leave out anything that already appears in other TC lists (orchestral works, at least...I know some choral symphonies made it in the choral works list for some reason).


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Another one I neglected to mention:

Zemlinsky's Lyric Symphony


----------



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

I've got several suggestions, but a lot of these only have one recording available (that I know of!) so not sure how that would work

Adams: Harmonielehre (A symphony in all but name)
Corigliano: Symphony 1
Rouse: Symphony #1 / 2
Rautavaara: Symphony #7 and 8 (seem to be the most well known, as far as I know)
Eichberg: Symphony #2
Kernis: Symphony #2 and Symphony in Waves (#1)
Harris: Symphony #3 (by far, his most well known)
RVW: The symphonies not yet listed 1,3,6,8,9
Hindemith: Symphony in Bb 
Lutoslawski: Symphony #4


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Suprised there's no Atterberg on here.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I would also like to make a plea for those RVW symphonies not already included


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I was just looking back through this and realised that I'd assumed Mendelssohn's 2nd was in fact among the 150 Symphonies, even though it is not.

In light of this, I will nominate the _Lobgesang_ without hesitation.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Glazunov: Symphony no. VI or VII.
Bax: Symphony no. III or VI.
Nikolay Rakov: Symphony no. I.
Creston: Symphony no. II (Jarvi/Detroit).
Myaskovsky: Symphony no. V, XIII or XVI.
Gliere: Symphony no. II (Downes/BBC).
Braga-Santos: Symphony no. II or IV.
George Lloyd: Symphony no. VIII.
Charles Stanford: Symphony no. III or V.
Nikolay Peiko: Symphony no. IV or Concerto-Symphony for Orchestra.
Felix Draseke: Symphony no. I.
Tchaikovsky: Symphony no. II (Original version) or Manfred.
Boris Tchaikovsky: Symphony no. II.
Kurt Atterberg: Symphony no. II, III, VI, or IX.
Hugo Alfven: Symphony no. III or IV.
Stenhammar: Symphony no. II.
Melartin: Symphony no. IV or VI.
David Diamond: Symphony no. I or IV.
Leonard Bernstein: Symphony no. I or II.
Boris Lyatoshysky: Symphony no. III.
Vladimir Shcherbakov: Symphony no. V.
Alexander Tcherepnin: Symphony no. IV.
Benjamin Frankel: Symphony no. III.
Leevi Madetoja: Symphony no. I or II.
Artur Kapp: Symphony no. I.
Eduard Tubin: Symphony no. I, II, IV, V, or VIII.
Artur Lemba: Symphony.
Chausson: Symphony in B.
Nielsen: Symphony no. III.
Langgaard: Symphony no. IV or IX.
Maximilian Steinberg: Symphony no. II.
Scriabin: Symphony no. I (Muti/Philadelphia).
Rachmaninoff: Symphony no. I (Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw).
Gavriil Popov: Symphony no. I, II, or V.
Felix Blumenfeld: Symphony. 
Balakirev: Symphony no. I.
Roussel: Symphony no. I.
Howard Hanson: Symphony no. I or IV.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I know I've already posted but can't help myself. I need to throw in a vote for Ferdiand Ries' Symphony No. 5.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Perhaps this isn't much help, but what if after all the symphonies in the list are exhausted, what if we move to Concerto Saturday? Alternate between piano and strings and wind etc. Pick your favourite soloist and performance for each. Just a passing thought.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

May I also suggest the following additions:
- Mendelssohn's Symphonies 1-2
- Furtwängler's Symphonies 1-3
- Saint-Saëns' remaining Symphonies
- Zemlinksy's Symphonies & Lyric Symphony
- Tchaikovsky's Symphonies 1-2
- Honegger's remaining Symphonies (1-2 & 4-5)
- Bax Symphonies 2-7


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Debussy's La Mer and Franz Berwald's symphonies (all 4) if not there already.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Some other of Myaskovsky's: Myaskovsky 8, 21 and 27
Borodin 3
Copland "Organ Symphony" (why isn't this one among the 150 most recommended ones??)
Lyatoshynsky 3
Vaughan Williams 6
Bax 4, 6 and 7
Glazunov 4, 7 and 8
Glière 2


----------

